

Jquery mb.scrollable 1.5 - pupunzi
http://pupunzi.open-lab.com/mb-jquery-components/mb-scrollable/
published the 1.5 release of mb.scrollable; enabled vertical scroll.
======
prodigal_erik
Use with caution. The sample code looks like it ought to be capable of
progressive enhancement, but the demo page is utterly useless without js
enabled--no content visible at all.

------
atambo
I have an i7 and am using firefox and the demo maxed out one of my cores...

~~~
spooneybarger
demos dont work at all for me.

